# Just a thought..



## gokartergo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry if it's a little long..Sent to me by a friend..

"The other day I was reading Newsweek magazine and came across some
poll data I found rather hard to believe. It must be true, given the source, right?

The Newsweek poll alleges that 67 percent of Americans are unhappy with the direction the country is headed, and 69 percent of the country is unhappy with the performance of the President. In essence, 2/3's of the citizenry just ain't happy and want a change.

So being the knuckle dragger I am, I started thinking, ''What are we so unhappy about?''

Is it that we have electricity and running water 24 hours a day, 7 days a week?

Is our unhappiness the result of having air conditioning in the summer and heating in the winter?

Could it be that 95.4 percent of these unhappy folks have a job?

Maybe it is the ability to walk into a grocery store at any time, and see more food in moments than Darfur has seen in the last year?

Maybe it is the ability to drive from the Pacific Ocean to the Atlantic Ocean without having to present identification papers as we move through each state?

Or possibly the hundreds of clean and safe motels we would find along the way that can provide temporary shelter?

I guess having thousands of restaurants with varying cuisine from around the world is just not good enough.

Or could it be that when we wreck our car, emergency workers show up and provide services to help all, and even send a helicopter to take you to the hospital.

Perhaps you are one of the 70 percent of Americans who own a home. You may be upset with knowing that in the unfortunate case of a fire, a group of trained firefighters will appear in moments and use top notch equipment to extinguish the flames thus saving you, your family and your belongings.

Or if, while at home watching one of your many flat screen TVs, a burglar or prowler intrudes, an officer equipped with a gun and a bullet-proof vest will come to defend you and your family against attack or loss.

This all in the backdrop of a neighborhood free of bombs or militias raping and pillaging the residents. Neighborhoods where 90 percent of teenagers own cell phones and computers.

How about the complete religious, social and political freedoms we enjoy that are the envy of everyone in the world?

Maybe that is what has 67 percent of you folks unhappy.

Fact is we are the largest group of ungrateful, spoiled brats the world has ever seen. No wonder the world loves the U.S., yet has a great disdain for its citizens. They see us for what we are. The most blessed people in the world who do nothing but complain about what we don't have, and what we hate about the country instead of thanking the good Lord we live here.

I know, I know. What about the President who took us into war and has no plan to get us out? The President who has a measly 31 percent approval rating? Is this the same President who guided the nation in the dark days after 9/11? The President that cut taxes to bring an economy out of recession? Could this be the same guy who has been
called every name in the book for succeeding in keeping all the spoiled ungrateful brats safe from terrorist attacks?

The Commander-In Chief of an all-volunteer army that is out there defending you and me? Did you hear how bad the President is on the news or talk show? Did this news affect you so much, make you so unhappy you couldn't take a look around for yourself and see all the good things and be glad?

Think about it...are you upset at the President because he actually caused you personal pain OR is it because the "Media" told you he was failing to kiss your sorry ungrateful behind every day.

Make no mistake about it. The troops in Iraq and Afghanistan have volunteered to serve, and in many cases may have died for your freedom. There is currently no draft in this country. They didn't have to go.

They are able to refuse to go and end up with either a ''general'' discharge, an ''other than honorable'' discharge or, worst case scenario, a ''dishonorable'' discharge after a few days in the brig.

So why then the flat-out discontentment in the minds of 69 percent of Americans? Say what you want, but I blame it on the media. If it bleeds, it leads; and they specialize in bad news. Everybody will watch a car crash with blood and guts. How many will watch kids selling lemonade at the corner? The media knows this and media outlets are
for-profit corporations. They offer what sells, and when criticized, try to defend their actions by "justifying" them in one way or another. Just ask why they tried to allow a murderer like O.J. Simpson to write a book about "how he didn't kill his wife, but if he did he would have done it this way"...Insane!

Stop buying the negativism you are fed everyday by the media. Shut off the TV, burn Newsweek, and use the New York Times for the bottom of your bird cage and read about everyday Americans in Off-Road, 4 Wheel & Off-Road, JP, Four Wheeler, Hot Rod, Car Craft and other fine magazines. Then start being grateful for all we have as a country. There is exponentially more good than bad.

We are among the most blessed people on Earth, and should thank God several times a day or at least be thankful and appreciative.

"With hurricanes, tornados, fires out of control, mud slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms tearing up the country from one end to another, and with the threat of bird flu and terrorist attacks, "Are we sure this is a good time to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?"


Have a good day


----------



## LEAP (Feb 4, 2008)

Amen my friend, I've been to over 30 countries on this great big world of ours and have seen poverty first hand. I am forever grateful that my children will never have to experience the conditions that a great number of the worlds people live in every day. It has changed my whole outlook on life and given me a deep appreciation of how good we as Americans have it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 4, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## mwenman (Feb 4, 2008)

Great post.

Of those that claim that they are unhappy, I'm sure that the majority of them are really content, don't understand the issues at hand and just feel like jumping on the bandwagon or are miserable because someone else told them that they should be that way.


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

Discontent is caused by getting all their information from 30 second sound bites, and biased publications, from angry media types that no longer understand how to present information on both sides of an issue, in an unbiased fashion, so as to inform the public... all the while, sipping their $4 Latte...


----------



## DocStram (Feb 4, 2008)

We just finished a wonderful celebration of IAP's 4th Anniversary. I'm not a mod ... this is just my humble, law-abiding opinion . . . but . . .

Making a post about politics or religion is not good for the harmonic balance of our community.

I kindly refer you to the IAP Acceptable Use Policy:

<center>Discussions of politics and religion are not allowed.

 </center>


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good point, Al.  BTW, could we get Jeff to modify the Acceptable Use Policy to disallow the use of teal fonts?  I have this allergy problem.


----------



## gokartergo (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> We just finished a wonderful celebration of IAP's 4th Anniversary. I'm not a mod ... this is just my humble, law-abiding opinion . . . but . . .
> 
> ...



This is not a discussion about politics or religion.. Just a discussion on why you might be unhappy.. Must have hit a nerve on you..


----------



## DocStram (Feb 4, 2008)

> This is not a discussion about politics or religion.. Just a discussion on why you might be unhappy.. Must have hit a nerve on you..



It's ALL about politics. 

I'm way above being baited. 

Think I'll go outside and take a deep breath of fresh air. 

(As a courtesy to my friend Cav ... I am refraining from Teal Poisoning. I caught it from Randy!)


----------



## gokartergo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, Was not "baiting" you.. Just an open discussion..


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 4, 2008)

To much Harmonic Resonance is making my ears ring... I must need to replace my bearings or my Harmonic Dampener[}]


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2008)

Al this is not a discussion about politics, it is a discussion about attitude and recognizing what you have. You want it to be about politics and are trying very hard to make it so. By the way I agree with the article.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 4, 2008)

I started to post to this a few times and thought better of it.  
I agree with Doc, well maybe not the baiting, I tend to look at people's best side.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 4, 2008)

> I know, I know. What about the President who took us into war and has no plan to get us out? The President who has a measly 31 percent approval rating? Is this the same President who guided the nation in the dark days after 9/11? The President that cut taxes to bring an economy out of recession? Could this be the same guy who has been
> called every name in the book for succeeding in keeping all the spoiled ungrateful brats safe from terrorist attacks?
> 
> The Commander-In Chief of an all-volunteer army that is out there defending you and me? Did you hear how bad the President is on the news or talk show? Did this news affect you so much, make you so unhappy you couldn't take a look around for yourself and see all the good things and be glad?
> ...



If it looks like politics, smells like politics, quacks like politics ... then it must be politics ... or, is that a duck??


----------



## drawknife (Feb 4, 2008)

Most of the people I know that consider themselves unhappy, when they get what they wanted are still unhappy. Which makes me wonder if they really know what would make them happy. 

Not a political barb, just something I've noticed over time.


----------



## johnkofi (Feb 4, 2008)

Dan,

That was awesome!!!!! It really made my day!!!!!! Keep encouraging comments like this coming. We are going to need them in the next coming days.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 4, 2008)

I see references to the President, foreign policy, domestic policy, and public opinion polls...I see a person defending the political decisions of the president...I see other people saying that to have a different opinion is to be uninformed 

If this isn't political, what is?  Seriously - political discussions have no place on a penturning forum...

Andrew


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gokartergo_
> 
> 
> They are able to refuse to go and end up with either a ''general'' discharge, an ''other than honorable'' discharge or, worst case scenario, a ''dishonorable'' discharge after a few days in the brig.


If anyone can show me a case where someone refuses to go and gets less than a dishonorable discharge and spends just "a few days" in the brig I'll eat my shorts.

Talk about flat out bad information.

As far as the rest, at least half of it is political in nature and I won't comment further on it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 4, 2008)

> If anyone can show me a case where someone refuses to go and gets less than a dishonorable discharge and spends just "a few days" in the brig I'll eat my shorts.



I think you're right - a quick search came up with this: 
_ Watada could face up to five years in jail and a dishonorable discharge if he is convicted at a court-martial for failing to join his 3rd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Regiment, unit when it begins leaving for Iraq on June 23. _


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2008)

Please, guys. I'm on travel, working 12 hour days and I don't have the time to moderate this right now. Do me a huge favor and keep it civil or let it die.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 4, 2008)

And here is the "original version" of the e-mail copy...
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53028

Snopes guys, anything from e-mail goes through Snopes..  
http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/hitnail.asp


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 4, 2008)

Whether I agree with the posting or not is immaterial.  The fact of the matter is that this is a political posting from the right side of the political spectrum taking a shot at the left side of our politics.

This thread should be locked by a moderator.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Please, guys. I'm on travel, working 12 hour days and I don't have the time to moderate this right now. Do me a huge favor and keep it civil or let it die.



Everybody .... we just had a whole month of friendly teasing, laughing and gently poking fun at each other. It's only been a few days since the Birthday Bash ended. Political and religious differences and all ... we're a family. 

You never see Jeff make a post like the one he just did. He is flat out asking for our understanding and help. 

Let's all let this just drop. We're a community. Let's treat each other with respect and kindness. 

Best wishes to all!


----------



## gokartergo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep,, I didn't post this to make a political statement.. I just read it and thought it was interesting and it got me to thinking. That is all I wanted was to get everybody to thinking.
There was no baiting,poking or anything beyond something to read.. I have nothing but respect for 99% of the people here.  Best wishes also..  Dan


----------



## mdburn_em (Feb 4, 2008)

My dissatisfaction is with people that cannot follow simple instructions.  

Coffee is hot, be careful.
Wet Paint, do not touch.
No political discussions on this forum.

Discussion of perceived performance of an elected official is political.  Period!


----------



## drawknife (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Please, guys. I'm on travel, working 12 hour days and I don't have the time to moderate this right now. Do me a huge favor and keep it civil or let it die.


I agree simple instructions indeed...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gokartergo_
> 
> Yep,, I didn't post this to make a political statement.. I just read it and thought it was interesting and it got me to thinking. That is all I wanted was to get everybody to thinking.
> There was no baiting,poking or anything beyond something to read.. I have nothing but respect for 99% of the people here.  Best wishes also..  Dan




Foks, the original posted may not have though this was political but a number of people did.  That is the problem with posting things like this and why, IMO, they do not have a place here at IAP.  The best policy is to just avoid posting things like this.  Save them for other forums and lets keep IAP political arguement free!


----------

